# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Ναυτιλία και  Περιβάλλον >  Θαλάσσια θηλαστικά

## efouskayak

Παρά τις διαμαρτυρίες των περιβαλλοντικών οργανώσεων, και με την έγκριση της κυβέρνησης, οι Ιάπωνες ψαράδες άρχισαν και φέτος το κυνήγι χιλιάδων δελφινιών.

Στο ετήσιο κυνήγι θανατώνονται 16 έως 17 χιλιάδες δελφίνια, δήλωσε ο Χιντέκι Μορονούκι, εκπρόσωπος του υπουργείου Δασοκομίας και Αλιείας της Ιαπωνίας. Ωστόσο μέλη περιβαλλοντικών οργανώσεων εκτιμούν ότι ο αριθμός των θαλάσσιων θηλαστικών που σκοτώνονται ξεπερνά τα 20.000.

Μόνο στο λιμάνι Ταϊζί, περίπου 700 χιλιόμετρα νότια του Τόκιο, τις τελευταίες μέρες περικυκλώθηκαν περίπου 150 δελφίνια, τα οποία οδηγήθηκαν σε αβαθή και σκοτώθηκαν με καμάκια ή μαχαίρια. Όσα επιζηζούν χωρίς να τραυματιστούν πωλούνται σε μεγάλα ενυδρεία σε όλο τον κόσμο. 

Με το κυνήγι οι ψαράδες ενισχύουν το εισόδημά τους, υποστηρίζοντας ότι το κρέας των δελφινιών είναι παραδοσιακά συστατικό της ιαπωνικής κουζίνας.

«Σκοτώνουμε τα δελφίνια γιατί τα χρειαζόμαστε για να ζήσουμε», υποστηρίζει ο Γιόζι Κίτα, πρόεδρος της επιτροπής Εκπαίδευσης του Ταϊζί. 

Ο Κϊτα παραδέχεται ότι τα δελφίνια δεν μπορούν να σκοτωθύν γρήγορα και αναίμακτα, όπως τα εκτρεφόμενα θηλαστικά στην ξηρά. Υποστηρίζει πάντως ότι οι ψαράδες καταβάλλουν προσπάθειες ώστε τα δελφίνια να υποφέρουν όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερο. 
_news.in.gr, με πληροφορίες από ΑΠΕ/Γερμανικό_

----------


## Petros

Καλα αυτη η ποσοτητα που σκοτωνουν καθε χρονο αντικαθισταται απο τους ρυθμους αναπαραγωγης των δελφινιων?

Σε 5-10 χρονακια τερμα τα δελφινακια για τους Ιαπωνες καλοφαγαδες...

----------


## efouskayak

Η γή πεθαίνει ... το οικοσύστημα έχει τρελαθεί και οί Ιάπωνες το χαβά τους... κατα τα άλλα είμαστε άνθρωποι με αισθήματα και ευαισθησίες... τα ζώα τουλάχιστον σκοτώνουν για κάποιο λόγο.... ΑΙΣΧΟΣ... ΑΙΣΧΟΣ... ΑΙΣΧΟΣ....  :Mad:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ας δούμε τι κάνουμε και εμείς στην Ελλάδα από αυτή την έρευνα της Greenpeace (ολόκληρη σε  pdf στο http://www.greenpeace.org/raw/conten...8523/31708.pdf):

"Η συγκέντρωση των αναφορών και των στοιχείων που αφορούν σε νεκρά κητώδη, ήταν &#181;ια
ενδιαφέρουσα ε&#181;πειρία και για τη Greenpeace. Η πρώτη έκπληξη προήλθε από το γεγονός ότι, &#181;έχρι
σή&#181;ερα, η πληρέστερη αντίστοιχη δουλειά(65) συγκέντρωσε 354 περιστατικά (στο διάστη&#181;α Σεπτε&#181;βρίου
1991  Σεπτε&#181;βρίου 1998). Για το ίδιο διάστη&#181;α καταφέρα&#181;ε να συγκεντρώσου&#181;ε πληροφορίες περίπου
για 600 περιπτώσεις νεκρών κητωδών. ...

...Στο 15,14% των νεκρών ζώων (96 περιστατικά) έχει γίνει προσδιορισ&#181;ός των αιτίων θανάτου ενώ
στο 84,86% των περιπτώσεων (538 περιστατικά) τα αίτια θανάτου είναι άγνωστα.
• Στα περιστατικά όπου έχουν αναγνωριστεί τα αίτια θανάτου (96), *ως κυρίαρχο αίτιο φέρεται ο
φόνος από ανθρώπινο χέρι (πυροβόλο όπλο, &#181;αχαίρι, κα&#181;άκι). Αναφέρονται 47 τέτοιες
περιπτώσεις (48,96% των θανάτων των οποίων τα αίτια αναγνωρίστηκαν).* Αναφέρονται επίσης 15
περιπτώσεις θανάτων (ποσοστό 15,62%) που έχουν προκληθεί (έ&#181;&#181;εσα ή ά&#181;εσα) από αλιευτικά
εργαλεία. Σε αυτές συ&#181;περιλα&#181;βάνονται οι περιπτώσεις ζώων που βρέθηκαν παγιδευ&#181;ένα σε
δίχτυα ή παραγάδια.
• Στα ίδια στoιχεία αvαφέρovται oι περιπτώσεις 7 δελφιvιώv (ποσοστό 7,3%) πoυ βρέθηκαv vεκρά
&#181;ε τραύ&#181;ατα από πρoπέλα στo σώ&#181;α τoυς.
• Μεταξύ των 635 περιστατικών, τα 27 (ποσοστό 28,12% επί των θανάτων των οποίων τα αίτια
αναγνωρίστηκαν) αποδίδονται στην επιδη&#181;ία των δελφινιών.
• Εvδιαφέρov επίσης παρoυσιάζει και η αvαφoρά 3 vεκρώv δελφιvιώv, στην περιοχή της Χαλκιδικής,
τα oπoία είχαv ε&#181;φαvή ση&#181;άδια από δίχτυα. Στην ευρύτερη περιοχή υπάρχoυv αλιευτικά σκάφη
πoυ ψαρεύoυv τόvo χρησι&#181;oπoιώvτας συvθετικά επιφαvειακά δίχτυα εξαιρετικής αvτoχής.
• Είναι προφανές ότι στη περίπτωση που το ζώο βρίσκεται σε προχωρη&#181;ένη αποσύνθεση δεν
&#181;πορούν να εξαχθούν συ&#181;περάσ&#181;ατα.
• Τέλος, κατά κανόνα, τα αίτια θανάτου προκύπτουν ύστερα από &#181;ακροσκοπική εξέταση. Τα
αποτελέσ&#181;ατά της σχετίζονται ά&#181;εσα &#181;ε την ε&#181;πειρία και το σχετικό ενδιαφέρον των
ε&#181;πλεκο&#181;ένων. ...
... Οι περιπτώσεις δελφιvιώv πoυ σκoτώvovται (κυρίως από ψαράδες) είvαι σαφώς πoλλαπλάσιες τωv
αvτίστoιχωv αvαφoρώv. Είvαι γvωστό ότι συχvά oι ψαράδες τρυπoύv τα πτώ&#181;ατα τωv δελφιvιώv, τα
oπoία είτε τα σκoτώvoυv είτε τα βρίσκoυv vεκρά στα δίχτυα τoυς, ώστε τα θύ&#181;ατα vα βυθισθoύv και έτσι
vα απoφύγoυv πιθαvές συvέπειες, οι οποίες βέβαια είναι &#181;όνο θεωρητικές και σπάνια επιβάλλονται. ..."

----------


## efouskayak

Παντού γίνονται κτηνωδίες απλώς εκεί μιλάμε για μαζικές εκτελέσεις με τις ευλογίες του κράτους.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Υπάρχει και μια δυκτιακή συλογή υπογραφών προς την κυβέρνηση της Ιαπωνίας. http://www.petitiononline.com/golfinho/. Όπως και ένα σοκαριστικό βίντεο από τη σφαγή (είναι παλιό γιατί το είχα δεί και παλιά) http://www.glumbert.com/media/dolphin

Για μένα είναι πιο σημαντικό να δούμε τι κάνουμε εμείς και οι δίπλα μας, δεν έχει σημασία αν οι δικοί μας ψαράδες σκοτώνουν 50 δελφίνια και οι Ιάπωνες 17.000 αλλά ότι και οι δικοί μας αν μπορούσαν θα έκαναν το ίδιο ή θα χρησιμοποιούσαν απαγορευμένα δίχτια (όχι ότι δεν γίνεται "στη ζούλα"). Και μάλιστα με τις *δικές μας ευλογίες* που καταναλώνουμε τα προϊόντα τους και μεγιστοποιούμε τα κέρδη τους

Πιστεύω ότι μπορούμε να κάνουμε πολλά περισσότερα από το να υπογράψουμε τη διαμαρτυρία, άντε και να τη στείλουμε σε μερικούς φίλους μας και μετά να ξεκινήσουμε για τις διακοπές μας στο ξενοδοχείο που χτίστηκε παράνομα δίπλα στη θάλασσα, να φάμε μαριδάκι κατακαλόκαιρο (που βγαίνει ο γόνος) ψαρεμένο παράνομα στην ψαροταβέρνα μας και μετά να νοικιάσουμε κι ένα σκάφος που θα αδειάσει τη σεντίνα στα ανοιχτά για να πάμε μια βόλτα, ήσυχοι για τις οικολογικές μας ευαισθησίες, ίσως και να συζητήσουμε για τους παλιογιαπωνέζους.

Αφού τα δελφίνια όπως και οι φώκιες εχουν μόνο εχθρό τον άνθρωπο αντιγράφω κάτι σχετικό από το http://www.mom.gr (Εταιρεία για τη Μελέτη και Προστασία της Μεσογειακής Φώκιας) :

"Η σχέση φώκιας-ανθρώπου          είναι μερικές φορές ανταγωνιστική. Στην Ελλάδα, απειλές για την επιβίωση          της Μεσογειακής Φώκιας, όπως η ηθελημένη θανάτωση, η μείωση της διαθέσιμης          τροφής και η τυχαία σύλληψη της σε αλιευτικά εργαλεία, σχετίζονται με          την αλιεία. Ειδικά, η εντατικοποίηση της μέσης αλιείας και οι παράνομες          δραστηριότητες, που έχουν ως αποτέλεσμα τη μείωση των αλιευτικών αποθεμάτων,          θίγουν άμεσα και τους παράκτιους ψαράδες, οι οποίοι δεν μπορούν να ανταγωνιστούν          τα μεγάλα σκάφη όπως τα γρι-γρι και τις ανεμότρατες.
        Επίσης, οι συνεχείς πιέσεις από άλλες ανθρώπινες δραστηριότητες (βιομηχανία,          ρύπανση, ανεξέλεγκτος τουρισμός), προκαλούν καταστροφή των βιοτόπων και          ενόχληση και οι φώκιες αναγκάζονται να αλλάζουν τον τρόπο ζωής τους, με          αποτέλεσμα τη χαμηλή γεννητικότητα και την υψηλή θνησιμότητα του είδους.          Επειδή η φώκια βρίσκεται στην κορυφή της οικολογικής πυραμίδας μπορεί          να θεωρηθεί δείκτης της υγείας του θαλάσσιου περιβάλλοντος και η εξαφάνισή          της, προοίμιο της επικείμενης καταστροφής του."

----------


## efouskayak

Δεν νομίζω κανείς να ευλογεί τις κινήσεις τον ψαράδων... που σκοτώνουν τα δελφίνια γιατι τους σκίζουν τα δίχτυα κατα κύριο λόγο και όχι απο χομπυ ούτε απο ευχαρίστηση και σίγουρα όχι απο κέρδος. Επίσης δεν είναι δα και μεγαλοεπιχειρηματίες οι ελληνες ψαράδες είναι αρκετά δύσκολο επαγγελμα με χαμηλά κέρδη.

Χωρίς να θέλω να τους δικαιολογήσω για τις πράξεις τους.

Οσο για την Mom επειδή είμαι μέλος και έχω επισκεφτεί και το θαλάσσιο πάρκο Αλονήσου μάλλον τα γραφεία γιατι στο πάρκο δεν ήθελα να πάω γιατι η τόση κίνηση απο καικάκια που μεταφέρουν κόσμο να δεί τις φώκιες σίγουρα δεν τους κάνει καλό, γίνεται σοβαρή και ουσιαστική δουλειά. 

Και για το μαριδάκι... εγω προσωπικά δεν γνώριζα οτι το καλοκαίρι βγαίνει ο γόνος και φαντάζομαι και αρκετοί ακόμα δεν το γνωρίζουν... δικό μας λοιπόν το λάθος η του λιμενικού ? που επιτρέπει η κάνει τα στραβά μάτια ή του ταβερνιάρη που αγοράζει? δεν αναφέρω κάν τον ψαρά .... εννοείτε

----------


## delta pi

Εγώ από πριν φώναζα ότι γενικώς έχουμε *ξεφυγει για τα καλα.*

----------


## Morgan

> Παρά τις διαμαρτυρίες των περιβαλλοντικών οργανώσεων, και με την έγκριση της κυβέρνησης, οι Ιάπωνες ψαράδες άρχισαν και φέτος το κυνήγι χιλιάδων δελφινιών.
> 
> [/I]


egw pistevw oti ftaine ta delfinia...........

----------


## efouskayak

εσύ τι θα έλεγες !!!!!! 
Ρε μπας και ψαρέυεις στα κανάλια??????????

----------


## Morgan

AFOU PANE KAI PEFTOUN STA KAMAKIA.....
ADELFES TA DELFINIA KAI AYTOKTONOUN ... :Razz:

----------


## efouskayak

θες να τα ακούσεις?

----------


## Morgan

kala den ftaine ta delfinia....ftaine oi falaines.... :Razz:  :P 


Δελφίνια στην Ιαπωνία

από κάποια από αναρχικό μαύρο σταυρό Θεσσαλονίκης 0:55πμ, Δευτέρα 26 Φεβρουαρίου 2007
(Τροποποιήθηκε 12:52μμ, Δευτέρα 26 Φεβρουαρίου 2007) 
e-mail: abcsalonica@yahoo.gr 
sos

Please watch the video (1st link) and then sign the petition(2nd link)! 
Δείτε πρώτα το video (πρώτο link) και μετά υπογράψτε (δεύτερο link).

videoAmes sensibles s abstenirwww.glumbert.com/media/dolphinpetitionwww.petitiononline.com/golfinho/www.anarchistblackcross.org

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Δεν νομίζω κανείς να ευλογεί τις κινήσεις τον ψαράδων... που σκοτώνουν τα δελφίνια γιατι τους σκίζουν τα δίχτυα κατα κύριο λόγο και όχι απο χομπυ ούτε απο ευχαρίστηση και σίγουρα όχι απο κέρδος. Επίσης δεν είναι δα και μεγαλοεπιχειρηματίες οι ελληνες ψαράδες είναι αρκετά δύσκολο επαγγελμα με χαμηλά κέρδη.
> 
> Χωρίς να θέλω να τους δικαιολογήσω για τις πράξεις τους.
> 
> Οσο για την Mom επειδή είμαι μέλος και έχω επισκεφτεί και το θαλάσσιο πάρκο Αλονήσου μάλλον τα γραφεία γιατι στο πάρκο δεν ήθελα να πάω γιατι η τόση κίνηση απο καικάκια που μεταφέρουν κόσμο να δεί τις φώκιες σίγουρα δεν τους κάνει καλό, γίνεται σοβαρή και ουσιαστική δουλειά.


Έφη δεν θα ήθελα να λάβεις τα post σαν μομφή ενάντια σου ή στα post που έγραψες (πως θα μπορούσα αφού εσύ έδωσες την αφορμή και ξακίνησε η συζήτηση) και σαφώς δεν νομίζω ότι επικροτείς αυτούς που σκοτώνουν τα δελφίνια. Θέλω απλώς να δώσω και μια άλλη διάσταση του προβλήματος (να συμπληρώσω δηλαδή το δικό σου post), αυτή της διπλανης μας πόρτας. Και σε ευχαριστώ που μου δίνεις την ευκαιρία να γράψω πως τα δελφίνια βγαίνουν στα ρηχά "την πέφτουν" και σκίζουν τα δίχτυα των ψαράδων γιατί με την υπεραλίευση και την παράνομη αλιεία (εδώ κολλάει το ...μαριδάκι) δεν βρίσκουν να φάνε εκεί που έβρισκαν πάντα, στο πέλαγος.




> Και για το μαριδάκι... εγω προσωπικά δεν γνώριζα οτι το καλοκαίρι βγαίνει ο γόνος και φαντάζομαι και αρκετοί ακόμα δεν το γνωρίζουν... δικό μας λοιπόν το λάθος η του λιμενικού ? που επιτρέπει η κάνει τα στραβά μάτια ή του ταβερνιάρη που αγοράζει? δεν αναφέρω κάν τον ψαρά .... εννοείτε


Αυτή ακριβώς τη διάσταση θέλω να δείξω, να ξεφύγουμε από τη λογική του "εγώ θα βγάλω το φίδι από την τρύπα;" (ποιος όμως :Wink:  ), "τι κάνει το Κράτος, ας τους πιάσει το Λιμενικό επιτέλους" (Προς Θεού! Έφη μη νομίσεις οτι βάζω στο στόμα σου αυτές τις φράσεις, αναφέρομαι γενικά ). Και να σκεφτούμε ότι αν δεν ζητάμε να καταναλώνουμε ψάρια σε εποχή που απαγορεύεται (ίσως και να πούμε και στον ταβερνιάρη γιατί), ο ταβερνιάρης δεν θα τα ζητήσει από τον ψαρά, και αυτός δεν θα χρειαστεί να λαδώσει τον λιμενικό για να κάνει τα στρβά μάτια ή δεν θα ψάξει να βρεί πότε δεν βγαίνει η "καταδίωξη" του Λιμενικού για να κάνει την παρανομία. Και επειδή έχει δίκιο η Έφη ότι δεν υπάρχει επαρκής ενημέρωση στους καταναλωτές (και για πιό σοβαρά θέματα, φαντάσου για αυτό), λίγο από τη σχετική νομοθεσία:

ΒΔ 23.3/8.4.1953 Αρθρο 11 όπως τροποποιήθηκε και ισχύει σήμερα

     " 1. Απαγορεύεται η αλιεία:

      α) Με κυκλικά δίχτυα ημέρας κατά τους μήνες Ιούλιο και Αύγουστο κάθε
    χρόνου.

      β) Με κυκλικά δίχτυα νύχτας κατά το χρονικό διάστημα από 15
    Δεκεμβρίου κάθε χρόνου μέχρι τέλος Φεβρουαρίου του επόμενου χρόνου.

      2. Απαγορεύεται η αλιεία με κυκλικά δίχτυα ημέρας και νύχτας:

      α) Σε απόσταση μικρότερη των εκατό (100) μέτρων από οποιεσδήποτε
    ακτές.

      β) Σε απόσταση πεντακοσίων (500) μέτρων ακτινοειδώς από τις σταθερές
    αλιευτικές εγκαταστάσεις των θυννείων, εφόσον αυτές βρίσκονται σε
    λειτουργία.

      γ) Σε απόσταση χιλίων (1.000) μέτρων από τα στόμια των ιχθυοτροφείων,
    εφόσον αυτά είναι ανοιχτά για εσοδεία. ..."

ΒΔ 817/1966:
"Γενικαί απαγορεύσεις

     'Αρθρον 3.

           1. Η διά τρατών αλιεία απαγορεύεται καθ' άπασαν την Επικράτειαν, 
     κατά  το  από  1ης  Ιουνίου  μέχρι  30ης  Σεπτεμβρίου  εκάστου   έτους 
     τετράμηνον χρονικόν διάστημα.

           2.  Η  αλιεία  διά  του  αυτού  εργαλείου (ρίψις του δικτύου και 
     ανέλκυσις), επιτρέπεται κατά την διάρκειαν της ημέρας, ως και μιας (1) 
     ώρας προ της ανατολής του ηλίου και  μιας  (1)  ώρας  μετά  την  δύσιν 
     τούτου  πλην  της  περιπτώσεως περί ης η παράγραφος 3 του άρθρου 5 του 
     παρόντος.

           3.    Προκειμένου   περί   αλιείας   διά  τράτας  συρομένης  διά 
     μηχανοκινήτου   βαρούλκου,   φερομένου   επί   ακινητούντος    σκάφους 
     (Βιντζότρατα)  το  φέρον  το  βαρούλκον  σκάφος, εν ουδεμιά περιπτώσει 
     επιτρέπεται ν' απέχη πέραν των εβδομήκοντα (70) μέτρων από της ακτής."

----------


## efouskayak

Παναγιώτη δεν διαφωνούμε και δεν θεώρησα το ποστ σου σαν μομφή εναντίον μου άλλωστε μαλλον αλληλοσυμπληρώνουν τα ποστ το ένα το άλλο. 

Καλο είναι να συζητάμε μερικά πράγματα μπας και ανοίξουμε και τα στραβά μας.... 

Οσο για την ενημέρωση των καταναλωτών και για την σοβαρότητα του θέματος ...  σε αυτούς τους καιρούς που ζούμε που ο πλανήτης πεθαίνει ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΦΕΙΛΕΙ να είναι η πρώτη και σημαντικότερη ενημέρωση.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Kαι ο τίτλος επιβεβαιώθηκε... Ξεφύγαμε και από τα δελφίνια στην Ιαπωνία καταλήξαμε στο μαριδάκι της Ελλάδας!!!
 Όταν έγραφα το παράδειγμα με το μαριδάκι ήθελα να δείξω πως κι εμείς μπορεί με τις συνήθειές μας να συμβάλουμε στην παράνομη αλιεία που μειώνει τα αποθέματα ψαριών και στερεί την τροφή από τα μεγάλα θαλάσσια θηλαστικά (δελφίνια, φώκιες). Ψάχνοντας σήμερα ανακάλυψα ότι το θέμα είναι σοβαρότερο από ότι νόμιζα (δεν είχα φανταστεί ότι γίνεται συστηματικά), από τη σελίδα της Greenpeace http://www.greenpeace.org/greece/207945/207999 :
"*Αποκαλύψτε κι εσείς την παράνομη εμπορία του γόνου

*Τον περασμένο Σεπτέμβριο η Greenpeace αποκάλυψε τη... γονοκτονία που συντελείται συστηματικά στο Αιγαίο: ψάρια πολύ μικρού μεγέθους, ο λεγόμενος γόνος, που όταν αλιεύθηκαν δεν είχαν φτάσει στο στάδιο της αναπαραγωγής, διακινούνται παράνομα στην αγορά, χωρίς ελέγχους ή κυρώσεις από τους αρμόδιους κρατικούς φορείς (βλ. σχετικό δελτίο τύπου).

 Η προστασία του γόνου είναι πολύ σημαντική για την ανανέωση των πληθυσμών των αλιευμάτων, γιΆ αυτό και έχουν θεσπιστεί ελάχιστα επιτρεπόμενα μεγέθη για την αλιεία του κάθε είδους.

 Η Greenpeace ζητάει από τους αρμόδιους φορείς την εφαρμογή των απαραίτητων μέτρων για την προστασία του γόνου, και συνεχίζει την έρευνά της στην αγορά για να διαπιστώσει αν ο γόνος εξακολουθεί να καταλήγει στο πιάτο μας. Στην έρευνά μας όμως χρειαζόμαστε και τα δικά σας μάτια. 

*  Αν βρείτε γόνο ή ψάρια κάτω από το επιτρεπόμενο μέγεθος, μην τα αγοράσετε και μην τα καταναλώσετε. Επιπλέον μπορείτε κι εσείς να καταγγείλετε την παράνομη διακίνησή τους.*

*Βοηθήστε μας να ανακαλύψουμε αν και πού διακινείται ο παράνομος γόνος*

 Πώς; Είναι πολύ απλό. Συμβουλευτείτε τον πίνακα με τα ελάχιστα επιτρεπόμενα μεγέθη για κάθε είδος και χρησιμοποιήστε τον στα ψώνια σας αλλά και στα εστιατόρια και τις ταβέρνες. Αν βρείτε ψάρια μικρού μεγέθους, φωτογραφήστε τα και στείλτε μας τη φωτογραφία, αναφέροντας την ημερομηνία και τον τόπο όπου τραβήχτηκε. Αυτό είναι απαραίτητο, ώστε να μπορέσουμε αργότερα να παρουσιάσουμε τα αποτελέσματα της έρευνας με έγκυρα στοιχεία. Προσοχή όμως: στις φωτογραφίες τα ψάρια πρέπει να είναι "μετρήσιμα", να είναι δηλαδή τοποθετημένα δίπλα σε ένα αντικείμενο που να δείχνει το μέγεθός τους. ΣΆ αυτό μπορεί να σας χρησιμέψει μία μεζούρα, ένα κουτί σπίρτα ή ένα στυλό.

 Αν συγκεντρώσουμε αρκετά στοιχεία, δηλαδή αρκετές φωτογραφίες από πολλές περιοχές της Ελλάδας, θα κάνουμε το αίτημά μας για προστασία των θαλασσών πολύ πιο δυνατό. Εσείς λοιπόν τι λέτε; Θα αφήσετε το γόνο να περάσει απαρατήρητος λόγω του μικρού του μεγέθους;

 *Ελάχιστα Επιτρεπόμενα Μεγέθη

* Γαύρος 9 εκατοστά
Γόπα, Φρύσσα 10   εκατοστά Μπαρμπούνι, κουτσομούρα 11 εκατοστά Λυθρίνι, κολιός, σαφρίδι 12 εκατοστά Λίτσα 14 εκατοστά Σαργός, σπάρος 15 εκατοστά Κέφαλος 16 εκατοστά Σκουμπρί, φαγκρί 18 εκατοστά Τσιπούρα, γλώσσα, μπακαλιάρος 20 εκατοστά Λαβράκι 23 εκατοστά Πεσκανδρίτσα 30 εκατοστά Ροφός, Σφυρίδα 45 εκατοστά Τόνος 70 εκατοστά          (ή εναλλακτικά 6,4 κιλά) Καραβίδες 7 εκατοστά Αστακός 24 εκατοστά Χταπόδι 500 γραμμάρια Ξιφίας 120 εκατοστά (χωρίς το ΅ξίφοςΆ, δηλαδή το ρύγχος του) Ισχύει   για όλα τα ψάρια που δεν αναφέρονται παραπάνω 8   εκατοστά"

----------


## sonia24

δεκτα όλα τα παραπανω και ειναι απαραδεκτη η κατασταση. νομιζει κανεις οτι ολα ειναι ανεξαντλητα πανω στη γη τα αγαθα. τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε; πως μπορούμε να βοηθήσουμε σε αυτή την περίπτωση;

----------


## efouskayak

μόλις μας είπε ο παναγιώτης ένα τρόπο...

----------


## sonia24

ειναι μια καλη αρχη. αλλα θελει συρροη κοινου!

----------


## efouskayak

αν κάνει ο καθένας την κίνηση μόνος του μετράει....

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> ειναι μια καλη αρχη. αλλα θελει συρροη κοινου!





> αν κάνει ο καθένας την κίνηση μόνος του μετράει....


 Για αυτό το λόγο έγραψα και το post. Γιατί όταν έγραφα το post στη σελίδα 1:



> Πιστεύω ότι μπορούμε να κάνουμε πολλά περισσότερα από το να υπογράψουμε τη διαμαρτυρία, άντε και να τη στείλουμε σε μερικούς φίλους μας και μετά να ξεκινήσουμε για τις διακοπές μας στο ξενοδοχείο που χτίστηκε παράνομα δίπλα στη θάλασσα, να φάμε μαριδάκι κατακαλόκαιρο (που βγαίνει ο γόνος) ψαρεμένο παράνομα στην ψαροταβέρνα μας και μετά να νοικιάσουμε κι ένα σκάφος που θα αδειάσει τη σεντίνα στα ανοιχτά για να πάμε μια βόλτα, ήσυχοι για τις οικολογικές μας ευαισθησίες, ίσως και να συζητήσουμε για τους παλιογιαπωνέζους.


Είχα στο μυαλό μου τον ταβερνιάρη που κλεινοντας το μάτι σου λέει "έχω ένα φίλο ψαρά που έβγαλε στη ζούλα φρέσκο μαριδάκι". Δεν μπορούσα να φανταστώ το μέγεθος της παρανομίας και ότι λίγο πολύ όλοι συμβάλουμε στην συνέχισή της. Και για αυτό το ανεβάζω στο forum ώστε να ενημερωθούμε όλοι. Κι επειδή δεν κυκλοφορούμε με ένα μέτρο στην τσέπη, παρακάτω δίνω τα μεγέθη μερικών αντικειμένων για να μπορεί  ο καθένας μας να υπολογίσει τα μεγέθη των ψαριών :
Πακέτο τσιγάρα 8,5 cm
Στιλό "Μπίκ" 14,5 cm
Χαρτονόμισμα 20 € 13 cm
Χαρτονόμισμα 5 € 12 cm
Χαρτάκι post-it 7,5 cm (το συνηθισμένο)

----------


## efouskayak

Η Ιαπωνία υποχρεώθηκε να διακόψει πρόωρα την ετήσια φαλαινοθηρική εκστρατεία της στην Ανταρκτική, έπειτα από την πυρκαγιά που εκδηλώθηκε στο κύριο φαλαινοθηρικό σκάφος της και τις βίαιες συγκρούσεις με Δυτικούς περιβαλλοντιστές, ανακοίνωσε την Τετάρτη η ιαπωνική Υπηρεσία Αλιείας. 

Ένας στόλος από έξι φαλαινοθηρικά, μεταξύ των οποίων και το Nisshin Maru, στο οποίο εκδηλώθηκε η πυρκαγιά, ξεκίνησαν το ταξίδι της επιστροφής από τον Νότιο Ωκεανό, έξω από την Ανταρκτική. 

Η περίοδος της φαλαινοθηρίας άρχισε το Νοέμβριο και επρόκειτο να λήξει τον ερχόμενο μήνα. 

Η φαλαινοθηρία για εμπορικούς σκοπούς απαγορεύεται από τη Διεθνή Επιτροπή Φαλαινοθηρίας, ωστόσο η Ιαπωνία εκμεταλλεύεται «παραθυράκι» στις διατάξεις του μορατόριουμ που επιτρέπει το κυνήγι για «επιστημονικούς λόγους». Το κρέας, πάντως, καταλήγει στην αγορά.
Ο ιαπωνικός στόλος επρόκειτο να σκοτώσει ως τα τέλη Μαρτίου 850 ρυγχοφάλαινες, ωστόσο θα πρέπει τώρα να αρκεσθεί στις 505 φάλαινες που σκότωσε ως τις 15 Φεβρουαρίου, όταν μια πυρκαγιά προκάλεσε σοβαρές ζημιές και έναν θάνατο στο Nisshin Maru. Το πλήρωμα κατάφερε πριν από λίγες ημέρες να θέσει και πάλι σε λειτουργία τις μηχανές, οι ζημιές όμως είναι πολύ σημαντικές, διευκρίνισε η Υπηρεσία Αλιείας.

Μερικές ημέρες πριν σημειωθεί η πυρκαγιά, ο ιαπωνικός στόλος είχε έρθει αντιμέτωπος με σκάφη περιβαλλοντιστών που αντιτίθενται στη φαλαινοθηρία. 

Σε ανακοίνωσή της, η αμερικανική οργάνωση Sea Shepherd, που είχε απειλείσει να εμβολίσει με τα σκάφη της τα φαλαινοθηρικά, εξέφρασε την ικανοποίησή της για την αποχώρηση του Nisshin Maru.

«Η εικόνα του Nisshin Maru να αποσύρεται από την Ανταρκτική, το άσυλο των φαλαινών, είναι μια καλή είδηση για όλους τους ανθρώπους που αγαπούν τις φάλαινες» ανακοίνωσε η Sea Shepherd.  

Από ιαπωνικής πλευράς, η κυβέρνηση ελπίζει ότι το Nisshin Maru θα επισκευαστεί εγκαίρως ώστε να συμμετάσχει σε άλλη φαλαινοθηρική εκστρατεία στο βορειοδυτικό Ειρηνικό εντός του έτους.

πήγή news in gr

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Κι ένα βιντεάκι από το http://www.theabyss.gr που δείχνει την καταστροφή που προκαλεί μια ανεμότρατα. Πιάνει μεγάλα και μικρά ψάρια αδιάκριτα και σαρώνει το βυθό αφήνοντας πίσω "έρημο" κάνοντας δύσκολη αν όχι αδύνατη την επαναφορά του οικοσυστήματος:
http://www.theabyss.gr/index.php?ind...awling_win.wmv

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πηγή: http://www.medsos.gr/
Το 2007 έχει ανακηρυχθεί από τον Οργανισμό Ηνωμένων Εθνών ως «Διεθνές Έτος των Δελφινιών». Κυβερνήσεις, Διακυβερνητικοί οργανισμοί, Μη Κυβερνητικές Οργανώσεις και εκπρόσωποι του ιδιωτικού τομέα συμμετέχουν σε μία κοινή προσπάθεια με στόχο την προστασία τους. Τα δελφίνια και οι φάλαινες είναι ζώα στενά συνδεδεμένα με την ιστορία και τον πολιτισμό μας. Η ευφυΐα τους και η ομορφιά τους αλλά και η ιδιαίτερη σχέση τους με τον άνθρωπο, προκαλούν το θαυμασμό μας. Όμως σε ένα θαλάσσιο περιβάλλον που υποβαθμίζεται, η επιβίωσή τους γίνεται ολοένα δυσκολότερη.


    Το *Δίκτυο ΜΕΣΟΓΕΙΟΣ SOS*, που από το 1990 δραστηριοποιείται για την προστασία του φυσικού και πολιτισμικού πλούτου της Μεσογείου, συμμετέχει σε αυτήν την προσπάθεια διοργανώνοντας εκστρατεία ενημέρωσης για τα δελφίνια και τις φάλαινες της Μεσογείου και της χώρας μας στο πλαίσιο της ευρωπαϊκής καμπάνιας  σε συνεργασία με την *European Union for Coastal Conversation (EUCC)*. 

*Στόχοι Εκστρατείας* 

Η γνωριμία του κοινού με τα είδη που υπάρχουν στην περιοχήΗ υπογράμμιση των απειλών και των τρόπων αντιμετώπισής τουςΗ ενημέρωση των πολιτών για την προστασία τόσο των κητωδών όσο και του θαλάσσιου οικοσυστήματος ευρύτερα.*
Εκστρατεία*
ΚαθΆ όλη τη διάρκεια του 2007 θα πραγματοποιούνται ενημερωτικές εκδηλώσεις ευαισθητοποίησης.
Επίσης η εκστρατεία θα δημοσιοποιηθεί μέσω όλων των δράσεων και προγραμμάτων του Δικτύου ΜΕΣΟΓΕΙΟΣ SOS (Καθαρισμός Ακτών, Εθελοντικά Προγράμματα, Συνέδρια , Ημερίδες)

Παράλληλα από το Φεβρουάριο 2007 λειτουργεί ο δικτυακός τόπος www.dolphinfund.eu  ο οποίος καθΆ όλη τη διάρκεια του έτους  θα ενημερώνει για τις δράσεις ευαισθητοποίησης που γίνονται ανά την Ευρώπη για την προστασία των κητωδών.

Ειδικότερα :
*Μάιος 2007*: Έκδοση ειδικού τεύχους του τριμηνιαίου περιοδικού *ΜΕΣΟΓΕΙΟΣ SOS* αφιερωμένο στα κητώδη σε 6.000 αντίτυπα και διανομή του σε μέλη/υποστηρικτές του Δικτύου, Σχολεία, Εκπαιδευτικούς, Φορείς, ΜΜΕ, Σημαντικούς Κοινωνικούς Εταίρους. 

*Σεπτέμβριος 2007*: 7ήμερη Ενημερωτική εκστρατεία με σκάφος στην περιοχή του Β. Ευβοϊκού και του Μαλιακού, που θα περιλαμβάνει:

Εκδηλώσεις πληροφόρησης σε λιμάνια της περιοχήςΣυναντήσεις διαβούλευσης με τους αλιείς και την τοπική κοινωνία.Γνωριμία κοινού με κητώδη είδη που υπάρχουν στην περιοχή.Υπογράμμιση απειλών και κατάδειξη τρόπων αντιμετώπισης.Ενημέρωση και ευαισθητοποίηση πολιτών.Συνεργασία με ΜΜΕ*
Εξεύρεση Πόρων* 

Το *Δίκτυο ΜΕΣΟΓΕΙΟΣ SOS* αναλαμβάνει σε εθνικό επίπεδο την εξεύρεση πόρων για τη δημιουργία του κοινού Ευρωπαϊκού Ταμείου, που θα ενισχύει μετά από αξιολόγηση επιλεγμένες δράσεις, οι οποίες θα συμβάλλουν στην προστασία των κητωδών, την εκπαίδευση και ευαισθητοποίηση του κοινού. 
Το ταμείο αυτό διαχειρίζεται σε ευρωπαϊκό επίπεδο η *NatureNet Europe*, μια συμμαχία του _European Centre for Nature Conservation, της European Union for Coastal Conservation, του EUROSITE και του EECONET Action Fund. 
_
*Το 40% των εσόδων θα στηρίξει τις δράσεις του Δικτύου ΜΕΣΟΓΕΙΟΣ SOS σε τοπικό επίπεδο, ενώ το 60% θα συμβάλλει στη δημιουργία του κοινού ευρωπαϊκού ταμείου που θα διαχειρίζεται η NatureNet Europe.* Οι προτεραιότητες του Ταμείου των Δελφινιών είναι:
1.    η βελτίωση της προστασίας των δελφινιών στην πράξη
2.    η πρόληψη και μείωση της εμπλοκής σε αλιευτικά εργαλεία
3.    η πρόληψη της όχλησης των δελφινιών από την παρατήρηση κητωδών
4.    η εκπαίδευση, ευαισθητοποίηση και έρευνα για την προώθηση της προστασίας των δελφινιών
5.    η συνεργασία στο πλαίσιο του Έτους των Δελφινιών 2007

*Τί μπορείς να κάνεις εσύ;*
Δεν μπορείς να αφήσεις την προστασία των κητωδών αποκλειστικά στα χέρια των πολιτικών. Όλοι μπορούν να κάνουν τη διαφορά, όπως κι εσύ...

 Όταν αγοράζεις ψάρια σιγουρέψου ότι δεν σκοτώθηκαν δελφίνια:αυτό φαίνεται στη συσκευασία. Μην αγοράζεις τόνο εκτός και αν είναι πιστοποιημένος με το σηματάκι με το δελφίνιΑν θέλεις να παρατηρήσεις κητώδη στις διακοπές, εδώ ή στο εξωτερικό, σιγουρέψου ότι ακολουθείται ο οδηγός καλών πρακτικών. Επισκέψου το σχετικό άρθο ή το www.coastalguide.toΒοηθήσε κι εσύ στην εξεύρεση πόρων σε σχολεία, εταιρείες ή συλλόγους για το Ταμείο των Δελφινιών αλλά και τις ενημερωτικές δράσεις του Δικτύου ΜΕΣΟΓΕΙΟΣ SOS.Κάνε μια δωρεά στο Ταμείο Δελφινιών, στον παρακάτω  λογαριασμό: EFG EUROBANK 0026-0215-44-0100117314 του Δικτύου ΜΕΣΟΓΕΙΟΣ SOS με την ένδειξη «Δελφίνια» και στείλτε το αποδεικτικό κατάθεσης στο 210 8228795.
Περισσότερες πληροφορίες για τα κητώδη:
Γνωριμία με τα κητώδη: Οι πρώτες συστάσεις
Ο κύκλος των απειλών
Τους φίλους τους προσέχουμε
Παρατήρηση Κητωδών: Χρήσιμη,  μόνο όταν γίνεται με κανόνες

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Από τη στήλη "Στην Πρίζα" της Ελευθεροτυπίας
ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ ΡΟΥΜΕΛΙΩΤΗΣ


ΧΘΕΣ, ενώ μαίνονταν στο Ρόστοκ της Γερμανίας οι συγκρούσεις διαδηλωτών-ακτιβιστών με την αστυνομία γύρω από το απόρθητο κάστρο της G8, το διεθνές «κίνημα εναλλακτικής παγκοσμιοποίησης» γιόρταζε την «Παγκόσμια Ημέρα των Ωκεανών».

Η 8η Ιουνίου θεσμοθετήθηκε ως «ημέρα κραυγής των ωκεανών» το 1992 κατά τη διάρκεια της «Συνόδου για τη Γη» στο Ρίο ντε Τζανέιρο, όπου 150 ηγέτες απ' όλο τον κόσμο υπέγραψαν τη «Συνθήκη για τη Βιοποικιλότητα», σε μια προσπάθεια να εμποδίσουν την εξαφάνιση σπάνιων ειδών από το ζωικό και φυτικό βασίλειο.

ΟΙ ωκεανοί, που καταλαμβάνουν πάνω από το 70% της επιφάνειας της Γης, απειλούνται όσο ποτέ άλλοτε από την υπεραλίευση, τη μόλυνση και, πρόσφατα, από το «φαινόμενο του θερμοκηπίου».

ΟΙ ΝΕΕΣ ΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΕΣ, ΤΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΚΑΙ Η ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΣΤΑ ΔΙΧΤΥΑ ΑΠΟΣΤΡΑΓΓΙΖΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΝΙΔΑ ΤΩΝ ΩΚΕΑΝΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΕΦΟΥΝ ΜΕ ΤΑΧΥΤΑΤΟΥΣ ΡΥΘΜΟΥΣ ΒΙΟΤΟΠΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΙΚΟΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΑ. ΤΟ 2003 Η ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΑ ΨΑΡΙΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΤΑ 13% ΜΙΚΡΟΤΕΡΗ ΣΕ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΟ 1993...

«ΕΧΟΥΜΕ καταναλώσει ήδη το 1/3 των ψαριών και, αν δεν αλλάξει το στάτους κβο η εναπομείνασα ποσότητα θα καταναλωθεί μέχρι τα μέσα του αιώνα», προειδοποιεί ο Boris Worm, καθηγητής του Πανεπιστημίου Dalhousie στον Καναδά και επικεφαλής της εν λόγω έρευνας.

«ΝΑ σταματήσει τώρα η ανεξέλεγκτη εκμετάλλευση της θάλασσας», λένε οι διεθνείς περιβαλλοντικές οργανώσεις. Και απαιτούν από τους G8 να συμφωνήσουν στη δημιουργία ενός προστατευόμενου «Δικτύου θαλάσσιων καταφυγίων» για να ξαναγίνουν οι θάλασσες πλούσιες και υγιείς.

ΣΥΜΦΩΝΑ με τα στοιχεία που δίνει η Greenpeace, το 76% (!) των ψαριών στον κόσμο κινδυνεύει από την εντατική αλιεία. Το 90% των μεγάλων ψαριών, όπως ο τόνος, ο ξιφίας και ο μπακαλιάρος, αλιεύονται πέρα από τα ασφαλή όρια για την επιβίωσή τους.

ΤΟ 2002 οι συνολικές αλιεύσιμες ποσότητες των ψαριών με μεγάλη εμπορική αξία, όπως οι μπακαλιάροι του Ατλαντικού και της Μεσογείου, ήταν στα χαμηλότερα επίπεδα από το 1967, εξαιτίας της υπεραλίευσης.

300 τράτες βυθού οργώνουν καθημερινά μια έκταση μεγέθους 1.500 τετραγωνικών χιλιομέτρων, καταστρέφοντας μερικά από τα πιο ποικιλόμορφα και ευαίσθητα οικοσυστήματα του πλανήτη. 

300.000 κτηνώδη (φάλαινες, δελφίνια και φώκαινες) πεθαίνουν κάθε χρόνο παγιδευμένα στα δίχτυα. 

6,8 - 27 εκατομμύρια τόνοι ψαριών απορρίπτονται στη θάλασσα ετησίως, αμέσως μετά την αλίευσή τους, επειδή δεν έχουν επαρκή εμπορική αξία.

800 χιλιόμετρα αφρόδιχτων κατασχέθηκαν από την ιταλική αστυνομία το 2005. 

4 ΔΙΣ. δολάρια κερδίζει η πειρατική αλιεία κάθε χρόνο εις βάρος φτωχών κρατών. 

300 εκατομμύρια δολάρια στερείται κάθε χρόνο η Σομαλία από τους πειρατές.

Ελευθεροτυπία Σάββατο 9-6-2007
http://www.enet.gr/online/online_tex...07,id=69685004

----------


## Petros

Φτασαμε στα ορια. Οσο και αν δε θελουν καποιοι να το παραδεχτουν, δεν παει αλλο...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Τελικά δεν συμβαίνουν μόνο στη μακρινή Ιαπωνία:



> *Μόλις άκουσα από το ραδιόφωνο ότι την φώκια στην Σύρο, την είχαν πυροβολήσει στο κεφάλι ( γι ΄αυτό και έλειπε ολο) και ότι ήταν και έγκυος .¶ρα ήταν νεκρή πολύ πριν βρεθεί στην μπάλα του Πάρος .*
> **
> **


Από τη σελίδα της MOm (http://www.mom.gr/displayITM1.asp?ITMID=190):
*Αποκεφαλισμένη & πυροβολημένη Μεσογειακή φώκια, βρέθηκε στη Σύρο*

Μπροστά σε ένα μακάβριο θέαμα βρέθηκε η Ομάδα Έρευνας της MOm, χθες 27/2/2008, στη Σύρο, όπου πραγματοποίησε νεκροψία σε Μεσογειακή φώκια, η οποία εντοπίστηκε νεκρή την προηγούμενη μέρα. 

Πρόκειται για ένα ενήλικο θηλυκό, μήκους 2.20 μέτρων και βάρους 200 κιλών, που έπεσε θύμα ηθελημένης θανάτωσης. Σύμφωνα με τη νεκροψία, το ζώο έφερε βαθύ τραύμα από μεγάλη σφαίρα, η οποία διαπέρασε πλευρό του και προκάλεσε εσωτερική αιμορραγία. Έφερε, επίσης, τραύμα από γάντζο στην κοιλιακή χώρα, πολύ κοντά στα γεννητικά όργανα. Το κρανίο της φώκιας είχε αφαιρεθεί, αφού πρώτα είχε αφαιρεθεί προσεχτικά το δέρμα από το κεφάλι. Η νεκρή _Mοnachus monachus_ βρισκόταν στα πρώτα στάδια εγκυμοσύνης και θα γεννούσε στα τέλη Καλοκαιριού με αρχές Φθινοπώρου. 

Για το περιστατικό ενημέρωσε μέλος του Δικτύου Διάσωσης και Πληροφοριών της MOm, το οποίο επέβαινε στο πλοίο Blue Star Paros, κατά την άφιξή του στο λιμάνι της Σύρου. Σύμφωνα με ανακοίνωση του πλοιάρχου, η αποβίβαση θα καθυστερούσε, καθώς παρατηρήθηκε πως στην πλώρη του πλοίου είχε «φρακάρει» μια μεγάλη φώκια. 

Η MOm εκτιμά πως η θανάτωση του ζώου συνέβη μόλις πριν λίγες μέρες ενώ τονίζει πως η ηθελημένη θανάτωση, αν και έχει περιοριστεί σε ορισμένες περιοχές, συνεχίζει να αποτελεί απειλή για την σπάνια Μεσογειακή φώκια. Σύμφωνα με έρευνες της MOm τα τελευταία 20 χρόνια, το 50% των ενήλικων φωκών που έχουν βρεθεί νεκρές έχουν πέσει θύματα ηθελημένης θανάτωσης, ενώ σύμφωνα με το Νόμο 1650 για την προστασία του περιβάλλοντος, η φόνευση, ο τραυματισμός και η ενόχληση σπάνιων ειδών άγριας πανίδας, αποτελεί ποινικό αδίκημα. 

Αν δείτε ζωντανή, τραυματισμένη ή νεκρή Μεσογειακή φώκια, καλέστε άμεσα τη ΜΟm στο 210 52 22 888 και ενημερώστε τις τοπικές λιμενικές αρχές.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Εκτος από φώκιες στις ελληνικές θάλασσες ζουν διάφορα είδη δελφινιών και στη νότια Κρήτη φάλαινες φυσητήρες.
 Κινδυνεύουν όμως από τη μόλυνση την υπεραλίευση, την παράνομη αλιεία ή από δολοφονίες (δεν ξέρω πως αλλίως να το χαρακτηρίσω, όπως είπαμε δεν συμβαίνουν μόνο στη Ιαπωνία).

Πολύ χρήσιμες πληροφορίες όπως κι επιστημονικές δημοσιεύσεις (ελληνικές και ξένες μπορείτε να δείτε στη σελίδα του Ινστιτούτου Κυτολογικών Ερευνών Πέλαγος.http://www.pelagosinstitute.gr/

Ξεχώρισα
...τη σελίδα για τους φυσητήρες http://www.pelagosinstitute.gr/gr/research/main.html

..τη σελίδα για τα δελφίνια του Κορινθιακού http://www.pelagosinstitute.gr/gr/re...inthiakos.html

και τη γωνιά των παιδιών με χρήσιμο υλικό σε μορφή πδφ που μπορεί να το εκτυπώσει κάποιος ώστε να γνωρίσουν τα παιδιά τα θαλάσια θηλαστικά πάιζονταςhttp://www.pelagosinstitute.gr/gr/children/index.html

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μέχρι να αποφασίσουμε αν πρέπει να προστατεύουμε τα δελφίνια και τά άλλα θαλάσσια θηλαστικά ή τουλάχιστον να μην τα σκοτώνουμε, αυτά δεν διστάζουν να προστατεύσουν τους ανθρώπους όταν αυτοί κινδυνεύουν.
Και δεν μιλάμε για μύθους όπως αυτός του Αρίωνα (οχι το πλοίο της ακτοπλοΐας τον αρχαίο) αλλά για πρόσφατα περιστατικά όπως αυτό της Νέας Ζηλανδίας τέτοια εποχή περίπου (στο νότιο ημισφάιριο ο Οκτωβρης είναι σαν τον Απρίλιο εδώ) το 2004.
Τον Οκτώβριο του 2004  Ο ναυαγοσώστης Rob Howes ήταν στη θάλασσα με δύο συναδέλφους του και την κόρη του σε μια παραλία στο Whangarei της Νέας Ζηλανδίας. Στην περιοχή εμφανίζονται καραχαρίες και πολλές φορές έχουν δει δελφίνια με σημάδια από μάχες με αυτούς.
Ξαφνικά εμφανίστηκε ένας μεγάλος λευκός καρχαρίας που έκανε κύκλος γύρω τους σε απόσταση δύο μέτρων. Μέχρι που εμφανίστηκαν περίπου έξι δελφίναι που έκαναν κύκλους πολύ κοντά στους ανθρώπους και χτυπόυσαν τις ουρες τους με δύναμη τόση που φοβήθηκαν αν και ναυαγοσώστες μην τους πνίξουν. Αυτό συνεχίστηκε μέχρι που οι άνθρωποι κατάφεραν να βγούν στα ρηχά, οπότε τα δελφίνια έφυγαν. 
Ερευνητές αναφέρουν και άλλες περιπτώσεις που τα θαλάσσια θηλαστικά εμφανίζουν "αλτρουισμό" και πρόσφατα ανακαλύφθηκε ότι το τμήμα του εγκεφάλου που στους ανθρώπους θεωρείται το κέντρο των συναισθημάτων είναι εξίσου ανεπτυγμένο και στα δελφίνια.
Πηγές: ένα ντοκυμαντέρ στο ΣΚΑϊ που δεν συγκράτησα παραγωγό και η ιστοσελίδα του BBC http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/asia-pacific/4034383.stm

----------


## Παναγιώτης

¶ρθρο της Ελευθεροτυπίας της 31-10-2009 (http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.article&id=97151):
Τα τελευταία εκατόν πενήντα χρόνια έχουν ανατραπεί οι ισορροπίες, αφού η βιομηχανική φαλαινοθηρία ξεπέρασε τον ρυθμό αναπαραγωγής αυτών των θηλαστικών και κατέστησε αδύνατη την αποκατάσταση των πληθυσμών τους, μας λέει η Αντζελα Λάζου από το ελληνικό γραφείο της οργάνωσης. Τα ιαπωνικά αλιευτικά αλωνίζουν στο Νότιο Ωκεανό κυνηγώντας φάλαινες. Με το πρόσχημα της «επιστημονικής έρευνας» έχουν σκοτώσει περισσότερες από 8.000 φάλαινες το διάστημα 1987-2007, παρά το μορατόριουμ για την εμπορική φαλαινοθηρία, που «παρακάμπτουν» στο όνομα ερευνητικών σκοπών.       Μεγάλες χώρες, όπως η Μεγάλη Βρετανία, οι ΗΠΑ, η Αργεντινή, η Ισπανία κ.ά. έχουν σταματήσει τη φαλαινοθηρία μετά την απόφαση της Διεθνούς Επιτροπής Φαλαινοθηρίας. Ωστόσο το Τόκιο συνεχίζει προκλητικά να παραβιάζει το πνεύμα αυτής της απάφασης. 
      Περίπου 4.000 τόνοι κρέατος φάλαινας βρίσκονται στις ιαπωνικές αποθήκες. Και τα αποθέματα αυξάνουν καθώς η ζήτηση μειώνεται συνεχώς. Το κυνήγι των θηλαστικών αυτών είναι περιττό και δεν μπορεί να δικαιολογηθεί με κανένα τρόπο. Κάνουμε προσπάθειες σε επίπεδο διεθνούς Greenpeace να τους δώσουμε να καταλάβουν ότι τέτοιου είδους δραστηριότητες δεν έχουν κανένα νόημα και ότι είναι καιρός να στραφούν, όπως τα προγράμματα σε εναλλακτικές πηγές εισοδήματος παρακολούθησης φαλαινών και δελφινιών, με κέρδος που θα συνδυάζεται με την προστασία του περιβάλλοντος. Η θανάτωση των φαλαινών δεν καλύπτει τις ανάγκες των ψαράδων αλλά μεγάλα εμπορικά συμφέροντα, όπως ακριβώς και ο θάνατος των δελφινιών που παρασύρονται με ειδικούς ήχους και παγιδεύονται στους όρμους θανάτου όπου εκεί σφαγιάζονται με μαχαίρια και καμάκια. Με διαφορετικό τρόπο αλλά το ίδιο απάνθρωπα κόβονται κομμάτια οι φάλαινες μέσα στα υπερσύγχρονα ιαπωνικά αλιευτικά, όπου το μακέλεμα γίνεται με επιστημονικό τρόπο. 
      Η Greenpeace παρουσιάζει 10 λόγους που καταδεικνύουν το έγκλημα και τον παραλογισμό των ισχυρισμών της χώρας του ανατέλλοντος ηλίου. 
      1 Από το 1987, η Ιαπωνική Υπηρεσία Αλιείας κυνηγά φάλαινες στον Νότιο Ωκεανό με το πρόσχημα της «επιστημονικής έρευνας» και των «μελετών σκοπιμότητας», σκοτώνοντας μέχρι πάνω από 8.000 φάλαινες. 
      2Η δικαιολογία για τις μελέτες τους είναι ότι τους βοηθούν να κατανοήσουν τις φάλαινες προκειμένου να βεβαιωθούν για τους κινδύνους και να διαχειριστούν τους πληθυσμούς. Η «έρευνά» τους θα μπορούσε να διεξάγεται χωρίς θανατηφόρες μεθόδους. 
              3Καμία από τις «έρευνές» τους δεν έχει υπαγορευτεί ή χρησιμοποιηθεί από την επιστημονική επιτροπή της IWC.     
      4Στην Ιαπωνία σχεδόν κανείς δεν τρώει κρέας φάλαινας. Σύμφωνα με πρόσφατη έρευνα, το 95,3% τρώει κρέας φάλαινας πολύ σπάνια ή ποτέ. 
      5Παρά τη συσκευασία και την ψύξη του κρέατος φάλαινας που συγκεντρώνεται στις ετήσιες «ερευνητικές αποστολές», στην Ιαπωνία κάθε χρόνο 5.222 τόνοι κατεψυγμένου κρέατος φάλαινας μένουν στα αζήτητα. 
      6 Η φάλαινα δεν είναι ψάρι! Είναι θηλαστικό και δεν παράγει εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες αυγά τον χρόνο. Γεννάει μονάχα ένα μικρό κάθε ένα με δύο χρόνια, το οποίο ταΐζουν, αναθρέφουν και προστατεύουν οι γονείς του. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι η αποκατάσταση των πληθυσμών των φαλαινών από την υπερεκμετάλλευση γίνεται με αργούς ρυθμούς. 
              7Η IWC έχει επανειλημμένως απορρίψει την «επιστημονική σφαγή» της Ιαπωνίας και έχει ζητήσει να σταματήσει.     
      8Τα στοιχεία του Ιδρύματος των Κητολογικών Ερευνών της Ιαπωνίας αναφέρουν πως πάνω από το 90% των ενήλικων θηλυκών που πιάνονται είναι είτε έγκυες είτε φάλαινες που θηλάζουν τα μικρά τους! 
      9Μια άλλη δικαιολογία που χρησιμοποιούν είναι ότι οι φάλαινες τρώνε ψάρια και γι' αυτό είναι απειλή για τα ιχθυαποθέματα. Το να κατηγορεί κανείς τις φάλαινες για την εξάντληση των ιχθυαποθεμάτων είναι σαν να κατηγορεί τους τρυποκάρυδους για την αποψίλωση των δασών. Αντιθέτως, οι βιολόγοι ρίχνουν τις ευθύνες στους αλιευτικούς στόλους που ρημάζουν τα πάντα στο πέρασμά τους και ανάμεσά τους πάνω από 300.000 φάλαινες, δελφίνια και φώκαινες, που χαρακτηρίζονται «παρεμπίπτοντα αλιεύματα». 
      0Η Greenpeace αποκάλυψε στην Ιαπωνία κύκλωμα λαθρεμπορίας κρέατος από φάλαινες που είχαν θανατωθεί για «επιστημονική έρευνα». Η έρευνα απέδειξε πως μέλη του πληρώματος έπαιρναν, σαν προσωπικές αποσκευές, τα κουτιά που περιείχαν τα καλύτερα κομμάτια κρέατος φάλαινας και τα διακινούσαν λαθραία στην αγορά.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δεν ήμουν σίγουρος αν έπρεπε να μπει στον κινηματογράφο ή εδώ οπότε ακολούθησα τη λύση του Σολομώντα και το έβαλα εκεί



> Βραβεύτηκε με όσκαρ το ντοκιμαντέρ του ελληνοαμερικανού Λούη Ψυχογιού για τις σφαγές των δελφινιών της Ιαπωνία για τις οποίες έχουμε μιλήσει σε σχετικό θέμα . αξίζει να δείτε την ταινία, αν δεν μπορέσετε ρίξτε μια ματιά στην ιστοσελίδα της http://thecovemovie.com/.


αλλά βάζω εδώ μια επισήμανση για το κομάτι της εκπάιδευσης στη σελίδα της ταινίας εδώ http://thecovemovie.com/educate.htm που έχει πολύχρήσιμα στοιχέια τόσο για τα κητώδη όσο και για άλλα σημαντικά θέματα όπως ο υδράργυρος στα ψάρια της θάλασσας.

----------


## sylver23

Νεκρό δελφίνι βρέθηκε προ τριών ημερών στις ακτές του Καραβόσταμου Ικαρίας

 Νεκρό δελφίνι  βρέθηκε προ τριών ημερών στις ακτές του Καραβόσταμου. ΑπΆ ό,τι  φαίνεται,  όταν το  ξέβρασε το κύμα, ήταν ήδη πολύ αργά γιΆ αυτό το  υπέροχο θηλαστικό. Ντόπιοι κάτοικοι λένε ότι είναι πρόκειται μάλλον για  ένα ακόμα από τα πολλά θύματα κάποιων επιτήδειων ψαράδων, καθώς βρέθηκε  να προεξέχει από το στόμα του ένα «παράμαλλο», ένδειξη ότι είχε κάποια  επαφή με αλιευτικό εξοπλισμό.

*Γρηγόρης Καζάλας, Γλαρέδο Ικαρίας*

Πηγή : Ikariamag

----------

